

Remote Garage: Storage on Demand - stevoyoung
https://remotegarage.com

======
stevoyoung
Just came across this. I remember MakeSpace got some press a few weeks ago. I
tried looking for a similar product but didn't see any - this this is
definitely one.

~~~
JaakkoP
Thanks! May I ask where you looking for a similar product for your storage
needs? I'd be happy to help you out at (210) 625-7925 or you can find my email
on my profile.

